

How Many Founders are You for Y Combinator's Winter 2008 Applications? - gqgy

PG and many others have insisted that it is not recommended that a team should be comprised of only one founder. <p>how many co-founders are you?
our team is comprised of 2 and our combined age at this time is 53 years old.
======
uuilly
My god just apply! Your time is better spent working on your startup rather
than cracking the PG code.

The last few days have been filled with posts like, "does PG prefer blonde or
brunette founders?"

~~~
gqgy
thank you for prioritizing my life. i couldn't have done it without you and
your wisdom.

------
nextmoveone
3 founders; 60 years old.

Interesting fact: 1 founder already has a bachelors in computer science(he's
only 20).

------
german
2 founders, combined age 55 years old.

------
jamiequint
I agree with uuilly, but... 3 and 66

------
white
2 founders, combined age 54.

------
nostrademons
2\. Combined age: 51.

------
myoung8
if we were applying, it would be 2 and 39.

